# no spots or honey holes in N. Kent Co.



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking around for mushrooms . . no luck so far. I am new to looking.

I'd be willing to work a trade with someone.
Blue Gills for morels
or 
Mushroom hunting for fish hunting.

Does this sound like a decent trade?


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Right now is really not the best time to look. With the cold weather we have had the past few days, they wont be growing. Until the temps stay in the 50's at night, and we get some warm rain, thats when they will be popping. Look in areas that hold some moisture, and that get some sunlight as well. I've always had great luck in cedar swamps...nothing real wet, but if you find lots of moss on the ground, the morels should be around.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not the best at finding mushrooms but i believe the bast time is after the dandalions start to dy off & the lilacs are starting to bloom.
we looked for 2-3 hours sunday with no luck


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

panfishking said:


> Right now is really not the best time to look. With the cold weather we have had the past few days, they wont be growing. Until the temps stay in the 50's at night, and we get some warm rain, thats when they will be popping. Look in areas that hold some moisture, and that get some sunlight as well. I've always had great luck in cedar swamps...nothing real wet, but if you find lots of moss on the ground, the morels should be around.


Ummmmm Cedar Swamps?????


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

In Kent, I've had the best luck with whites.

Usually areas with Poplars or Pine.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

aimus1 said:


> Ummmmm Cedar Swamps?????


Yep, cedar swamps.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Look on the edges of cedar swamps. Where its not real wet, but water is close. I scored huge last year, found about 120 in a VERY small area. They were real thick.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

For Blk Morels, sence were talking Kent county I say forget the cedar swamps, look for overgrown polpar stands, old clear cuts or logged off area's that have regrown, area's with mostly poplar trees(big tooth aspen), some oak even or ash trees, small ridges and valleys, early look for west facing sloaps, places that get afternoon sun.
If nothng pans out for you PM me, I'll do what I can to help.

BD


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

panfishking said:


> Look on the edges of cedar swamps. Where its not real wet, but water is close. I scored huge last year, found about 120 in a VERY small area. They were real thick.


PFK....check that Cedar Swamp in the fall...if its old, moss ridden and not completely under water, you might be able to find the Yellow Foot Chanterelle by the pound. I have found these in Michigan, and they are d-lish. They contain a high concentration of natural MSG, and when dried and ground to a powder, make sauces soups, and just about everything else much tastier.

http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomcraterellus.html


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

koby said:


> PFK....check that Cedar Swamp in the fall...if its old, moss ridden and not completely under water, you might be able to find the Yellow Foot Chanterelle by the pound. I have found these in Michigan, and they are d-lish. They contain a high concentration of natural MSG, and when dried and ground to a powder, make sauces soups, and just about everything else much tastier.
> 
> http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomcraterellus.html


My expierence with the Yellow Footed Chant is that there is not much to them, not meaty like the Golden Chant, for my area's the Cinnabars are bigger and meatier, and dont have a hollow stem, I have found bucket loads of Blk Trumpets or some call em the Horn of plenty, damn tasty even if they are paper thin!


BD


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Waiting for the next warm-up; c'mon warm rain...........Dont wait too long? OK I'll give a couple of spots a looksee 2nite!! Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

itchn2fish said:


> Waiting for the next warm-up; c'mon warm rain...........


Dont wait too long.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I am still not locating any blacks in large numbers, only one here and there.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

They have slowed down with these cold nights. We need a warm rain or two and the nights to warm a bit.


----------

